# Heart Association Beach Ride in Myrtle Beach



## PalmettoFarms (Sep 13, 2012)

I have attended the ride before, but didn't actually ride because of an injury at the time. Everyone had SO much fun, and it's for a great cause too! I don't have any tips being I didn't ride, but everyone I went with had a great time.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

way to expensive for me, but they get lots of people , have fun.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

We don't do huge rides like that, but a lot of people enjoy the Heart ride. Not much variety...you ride UP the beach and then you turn around and ride DOWN the beach.


----------

